# Needing Help!! Got pics



## bigbudsmoke (Apr 19, 2005)

seeds, bought out of Amsterdam 19 days from sprout, 19 days under lights

They are only about 4" tall

4 flor. one cool white, one warm white per fixture, 12 inches from top of plants for first week and now they are four inches from top of plants. see picture

hydro drip system, in a 2'x4' EnF tray.

20 gallon res tank, I fill it with only 5 gallons and change water and nuts after 14 days

I turn the pump on 3 times a day, half hour at a time. 7.5 hours apart, during lighting cycle 

 I use flora grow, bloom, micro (1/2 strength)

Also running a fan, there is good air flow

I have included some pictures to try to see what it going on. They are growing very slow, one of them has a stem dark red. I started with only 1/4 strength nute mix. I flushed after 18 days and I am running ½ strength mix. They have yellow spots on the leaves. The new growth is turning yellow. It seems like they haven't grown at all in the last couple weeks.

 When I flushed a couple days ago I checked my water with ph paper strips, I used aquarium ph down to lower it. It was up around a 9.0, now it is down to about 6. 


Someone had told me about conditioning the rockwool first. What is that about? Is that the cause of my problems?


any advice, this is my first hydro grow.


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 19, 2005)

Your lights arent enough probably. How many watts are your bulbs?


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 19, 2005)

"They have yellow spots on the leaves. The new growth is turning yellow." 

I know this problem very well, this is 100% a (MAG) issue. Inorder to correct this issue before it damages your plants, use a product called: Cal-Mag. This will correct the issue very quickly.


Grim,

P.S. Also, I notice you may be running your PPM on the (N) a little to high, it may help to cut back.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 19, 2005)

PH is your problem. It should be at around 5.5-6. No higher than that. That's what's making the stem turn red. It's sufocating. It might be too late, as they are young, and a PH problems requires time to fix. But I wouldn't give up on them. Just make the PH 5.5 (nice and low), and KEEP it there, don't let it drift. It might be able to grow out of it. 

I also think you should cut out the middle watering.  Let those cubes dry right out between feedings.  

To condition your cubes before use, soak them in PH adjusted (5.5-6) water for 24 hours.

If you're using the General Hydroponics 3 part, you should be less then half strenth at this stage, you're overfeeding.


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 20, 2005)

A PH issue would not cause yellow spots. The purple stem is genetic or to much phosphorus (P). But, since PH was around 9, it could have cause a nute lock out.


Grim

"4 flor. one cool white, one warm white per fixture, 12 inches from top of plants for first week and now they are four inches from top of plants. see picture"

Also it is best to keep them type of bulbs about 2 inches from the top of your plants.


----------



## Grekos (Apr 28, 2005)

Friends i got the same yellow leaf problem!!! My plants are at the flowering stage and their leaves are starting to turn yellow!!!please help me imediatly. I shouldn't mention that i have three plants in one 50cm^3 tank...do you think the tank is too small or is it a magnisium problem???please reply to me imediattly!!!!S.O.S.!!!!


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 28, 2005)

This should help

http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/nutrients.htm


----------

